# Sorry SSO



## flexkill (Jul 26, 2012)

To all Mod's, I want to seriously apologize for my behavior last night in the Off Topic section of the forum. I know better than to post anything like that at SSO but my judgement was obviously way off. I realize you could have probably perma banned me for such drug related remarks and I am grateful you didn't. Please except my sincere apology....and it wont happen again. You guys are great and thank you for the second chance. 


If you could delete that would be great....if you want to leave it as a reminder of my stupidity...guess thats fine as well haha


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 26, 2012)

"Don't start shit and there won't be no shit"

-Wise Man


----------

